# loading aires on to satnav



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi every body collected a new autotrial and wondered has any body tried to load the aires file from motorhome facts on to the memory card in the sat nav,would like in put.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

You need to download the Naviextras Toolbox software from https://www.naviextras.com/shop/portal/downloads
Suggest that the first thing you do is to backup your SD card - there's a utility on Naviextras to do this.
You can either use Naviextras to copy across the POI files or if you PM me with your email address I'll send you a note that I prepared to remind myself how to do it directly.
Bill


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you'll find the MHF file is very old. Download from this site for up to date aires

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

I did it and followed instructions given on this site somewhere for installation to my tomtom. Can't remember how I did it but will see if I can dig something up!

Jed


----------

